# Trigger video



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

I finally figured out how to edit my gopro videos. Here is the first one from last summer of me and a buddy shooting a few trigger


http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=HL1328582138&feature=player_detailpage&v=j0SGfn1Um1U


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

You need to get a flat lens!


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Am I seeing things or was someone rockin' a deco bottle for triggers?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some nice fat trigger! Awesome spot you got there. Thanx for sharin


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

studly triggers, thx for posting...good reports and videos are good motivation to help me get in 60 degree water! Hope the weather is good Thurs!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool viedo!!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

According to the NOAA those are close to extinction too.


----------



## phukbp (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys! We had fun that day for sure.

Salt addict, my buddy carries a pony bottle just for a back up. Not a deco bottle . LOL!

Hopefully can get back out soon and get more footage, my gills are dried up!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

minkmaster said:


> According to the NOAA those are close to extinction too.


Some minor degree of truth to that. I heard a Gulf Fisheries Council conference call talk about how the exploding red snapper populations are making it difficult for triggers to defend their eggs. Oh wait, that can't be right..., Red Snapper are overfished.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like a great time! What are you using to edit your gopro videos?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool vid, thanks for sharing those fat triggers!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I can say with 100% certainty that it is a pony bottle, not for deco. Nice to have when all your gear is hand me downs or from yard sales.


----------

